# Awakening of the Nymerians. - The preparation



## Rayex (Jun 19, 2004)

Your head is throbing. 
You see stars and strange colors. 
After a short while your sight return. 
You are lying on your back in a forest glade.
It is summer, and the birds are singing.
"That's weird" you think.
"I though it was winter..."

You've been searcing the old ruins for the Fruit of Cleansing when you met up with Thukk, the minotaur. 
He claimed to live in the ruins, and knew where the fruit was. When he led you there, a woman wearing red flowing robes, a beautiful white wolf at her side, was waiting for you with a smile. 
That was when you heard the deep growl from behind. Everything seem to happen at once. Thukk charged you from behind, the wolf attack from the front, and the woman started to chant. It was all over in seconds. The woman spread her arms wide in a dramatic gesture and a brilliant light shone from her palms. 
Then there was blackness.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------



This will be a game sett in my homebrew world of Nymeria, and it will be Nymeria's first visit to the world of RPGs.
Nymeria is not a world where everything is set in stone, it is a world of fantasy and imagination.
I work at a school, with kids age 6-8, and this is the world I have story-sessions from once a week. For some months now, I've wanted to bring Nymeria and RPG together, and finally I know where I want to start it. 
Seeing as d&d 3.5 is the only system I feel comfortable enough with to be a GM, it was an easy choice to do, and I do think it is a system that fits the world well.
I will probably use some pre-done Instant Adventures from Fantasy Flight Games, if they fit into the overall story-arch. 


IC Thread 
RG Thread 



Character Creation:
Starting at level *4*, or lover if you play a race with *LA*.
I have *no* restrictions as to what *races* and *classes* you will be using.
If I dont have the book, I am able to get it/borrow it, so just state from what source you get it from, and I'll look it up.
As for the *stats*, use either *32* point buy, or roll *4d6, drop one * method.
Starting *gold* is *5500*.
*No evil* alignments please.
*HP*: *Max * at *1st* level, then *75% rounding * up, every lvl thereafter.


-----------------------------------------



*Players:*
_Someone_ - *Havort Thuat, the feytouched*, male Human Psion (telepath)4
_rangerjohn_ - *Alan Loresong*, human male bard4
_ferretguy_ - *Tarasin Blackoak*, male elf Rogue1/Monk3
_Ghostknight_ - *Symian Dragonspawn*, male human Fire Wizard3/Gold Dragon Bloodline1
_Zack2216_  - *Laharl Sunbaned*, male Human Wilder4
_DrZombie_ - *Farantir*, male Tors Cleric3.


----------



## Someone (Jun 19, 2004)

I don´t want to over-extend, but one of the games I´m in doesn´t seem to really start. I have a human XPH telepath there that deserves an opportunity.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 19, 2004)

I have no experience with Psionic characters.
That being said, I dont mind you playing one


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 20, 2004)

*No* restrictions on races or classes? The latest Dragon magazine has a guide for playing dragons as 20 level classes. It would be fun to try them out if I could. Or maybe one of the monster classes from savage species. I've been looking for a chance to try playing monsters for a while now.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey Rayex, I would be interested.  Will come up with a concept when I see what the party needs.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 20, 2004)

I'll work up a half-elf Druid 2/Sorcerer 2 conjuration specialist. Her name is Lilly White. I used her in a game that died quick. She'd be perfect.

Short bio.. Lilly was raised by the fae folk. her mortal parents had left her for dead. She has a "natural affinity" with animals and magical creatures. and her elven heritage lends her to magic. 
She is the archtypical young girl who has found her way into the world and now has to learn to live there. She is a mixture of snow white and red riding hood. 
she's got the body of an adult but the instincts of a youth still.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 20, 2004)

Well I decided to go with a combat oriented monster class instead of the dragon. Right now I'm leaning towards the Troll class but I might take one of the more exotic ones like Treant or Griffin instead.

By monster class I mean the ones presented in the appendix of Savage Species that allow you to gain creatures Hit Dice and Special abilities as character levels.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 20, 2004)

Well could definitly be interested in this. I have a elf rogue/monk (was dark elf aka sword and sorcery but will change easily enough)could work out with this. Won't be able to have him up until tomorrow night because of fathers day. Hope that'll be ok.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 20, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Well I decided to go with a combat oriented monster class instead of the dragon. Right now I'm leaning towards the Troll class but I might take one of the more exotic ones like Treant or Griffin instead.
> 
> By monster class I mean the ones presented in the appendix of Savage Species that allow you to gain creatures Hit Dice and Special abilities as character levels.



Hey! the Griffin idea would work well with Lilly. They could know each other and she would be well versed in your body language.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

Argent Silvermage:
Sounds great. I think it fill fit the world well.

Drakknyte32:
No, no restrictions. As long as you start with an ECL of 4 or less, its all up to you. I would actually like it if there was one or more monster races.

ferretguy:
If you want him to stay a dark elf, thats fine by me also 

rangerjohn:
Sure, I'll put you up as a player, and you just figure out what you want


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

One thing that I forgot to say in the first post. No evil aligned characters please.

Also, if you got suggestions and wishes as to where you want this to go/what you want to try out, be sure to tell me. This will be the Virgin Tour of this world, so I am pretty openminded to where this is going to take us.


----------



## Someone (Jun 20, 2004)

Rayex, I´d like to ask, what tone will the game have? I don´t know I imagined it´s going to be like a fairy tale, but you also said you´re going to use published modules.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Rayex, I´d like to ask, what tone will the game have? I don´t know I imagined it´s going to be like a fairy tale, but you also said you´re going to use published modules.




I am not sure wether I'll use them or not, and if I do, I will modify them to fit the rest. 
It is a world where fairy tale creatures are more common than normal creatures. Magic is just that; it is magic. Not many will know how to wield magic, and the ones who do usually have places of honor in the sosciety. 
The tone I am aiming for is a fairy taleish tone.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 20, 2004)

I'd like to grab that last spot if it is still open.  PLease?  (and as for working with kids every day - I don' know whats worse, my wife with a class of 23 4 year olds, or 6 year olds!  Atleast 4 year olds still think the teacher knows everything!)

As for character - I am leaning towards a mage, but I was wondering if bloodlines from UA are allowed?

Cheers


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> I'd like to grab that last spot if it is still open.  PLease?  (and as for working with kids every day - I don' know whats worse, my wife with a class of 23 4 year olds, or 6 year olds!  Atleast 4 year olds still think the teacher knows everything!)
> 
> As for character - I am leaning towards a mage, but I was wondering if bloodlines from UA are allowed?
> 
> Cheers





Poor woman!  I prefer older kids. That sounded sick, didnt it? 

I've wanted to play a character with a bloodline myself for some time, so I am happy to say that Yes, Bloodlines are fine!


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 20, 2004)

Great, I will create yonder wizard (probably with a major dragon bloodline- alternatively  giant bloodline for a bit of robustness....)

In terms of stats- you say a 32 point buy or 4d6, drop lowest - if going with the latter - how do we show die rolls?  (I mean anyone ever used that method and NOT beaten a 32 point buy?)

Cheers


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

I choose to trust you, if you choose to roll.

Any charcters with handicaps are more fun, in my experience, and it opens for more roleplaying. They might also get bigger rewards, if they accomplish things in spite of their handicap.

Ultimately, it is all up to you. Maybe I am just to naive and trustfull, but hey, thats just me


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 20, 2004)

Alright I'm going to go with the troll class. That regeneration ability is going to come in mighty handy with a party whose sole healing ability comes from 2 levels of druid. I'll have the stats for him put together in a bit. 

I'll be using 32 point buy since I have specific ability scores in mind for him, and also because my dice hate me and would probably give me lower scores if I rolled them.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Alright I'm going to go with the troll class. That regeneration ability is going to come in mighty handy with a party whose sole healing ability comes from 2 levels of druid. I'll have the stats for him put together in a bit.
> 
> I'll be using 32 point buy since I have specific ability scores in mind for him, and also because my dice hate me and would probably give me lower scores if I rolled them.





Yeah, I also noticed the lack of healing. Troll is fine


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> how do we show die rolls?  (I mean anyone ever used that method and NOT beaten a 32 point buy?)




Someone had posted a link to a site with a cool dice roller, which saved the results on the site... but I cannot find it. 

Got it (memory was right, just looked at the wrong thread )...

http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/rolldata.asp

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 20, 2004)

I don't mind hanging back as an alternate. I've always wanted to give the wilder a try. I would play a wilder that has a couple blasty powers, but shines when he uses his telekinetic powers to mix it up on the battlefield.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> I don't mind hanging back as an alternate. I've always wanted to give the wilder a try. I would play a wilder that has a couple blasty powers, but shines when he uses his telekinetic powers to mix it up on the battlefield.




Ok, I'll put you up as Alternate nr 1


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Someone had posted a link to a site with a cool dice roller, which saved the results on the site... but I cannot find it.
> 
> Got it (memory was right, just looked at the wrong thread )...
> 
> ...




Thanks, I just found it myself now. Although, I cannot seem to get it to work


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 20, 2004)

Okay I need a bit of help in character creation. I've got the stats, skills, feats, and equipment all picked out but I'm stuck on the most difficult part of character creation.

I can't think of a good name.  

If someone could come up with one I'd appreciate it. The troll I have in mind has Int 10 and worked as a guard for a caravan so a more humanish name would probably be better.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Okay I need a bit of help in character creation. I've got the stats, skills, feats, and equipment all picked out but I'm stuck on the most difficult part of character creation.
> 
> I can't think of a good name.
> 
> If someone could come up with one I'd appreciate it. The troll I have in mind has Int 10 and worked as a guard for a caravan so a more humanish name would probably be better.




Ah.. The name is usually the hardest part!
The troll names that comes to mind, doesnt really fit the d&d trolls


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

The RG Thread  is here : link


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Thanks, I just found it myself now. Although, I cannot seem to get it to work




Fairly easy, really.

Character name (one word please): A one-word name (think, your "account").
Number of Dice: 1
Sides per Dice: 20
Modifier: 0
Note (Optional): Some identifying text to make sense and put it in context.

Gives 1d20+0.

Here's a link to the example-account:

http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=JustTesting#111368

To check every roll made with the <name>, you can use the "Search for results by username" link right next to the button and enter the <name> there.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2004)

Hmm... results do look a bit strange, tho (see below).

Here's another one, which sends results per mail (your players will need your email then to have it send the rolls to you). It's a bit more sophisticated. 

http://www.irony.com/mailroll.html


EDIT: After some more tests, the strange results really seem to be just coincidence.

You can actually just roll 4d6 at once (Number 4 Sides 6) since it lists the seperate rolls (of course the given result is just adding up the 4 rolls and cannot be used for obvious reasons).

My rolls would be 9 13 13 18 16 11 as seen in the above link.
PB 40, not bad. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

When I try that first die roller, and fill in name, number of dice and number of side on dice, then click Add Results, I get Page Is Not Awailable. Maybe im doing something wrong.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2004)

Dunno.  It works fine for me.

What did you enter exactly?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

Just figured out what I did wrong. I did not write anything in the Note column. Even though it says it is optional, I only get an error when NOT typing anything there.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2004)

Yeah, looks like, also getting some error in that case.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 20, 2004)

Alright I've posted my troll in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yeah, looks like, also getting some error in that case.






			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Bye
> Thanee





Hate to jump in unawares, but I do have an alternate way for your dice generator...A friend of mine made an Excell Spreadsheet that all you have to do is hit F9 key and it re-rolls all the dice, (6), totals the highest 3 dice, and displays the scores.

http://www.yeoldecuriosityshope.com/DiceGenerator.htm

Just thought it might help you all out...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2004)

> Hate to jump in unawares, ...




Not, that I did anything else... 

But that one certainly misses the point (control of dice rolling), as it isn't online (at home people could simply use dice, why use an excel spreadsheet to roll dice for you!?).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Alright I've posted my troll in the rogues gallery.




Looks great!
So far, you're the only fighter-type also. Well, got one Monk/rogue, but anyways


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Not, that I did anything else...
> 
> But that one certainly misses the point (control of dice rolling), as it isn't online (at home people could simply use dice, why use an excel spreadsheet to roll dice for you!?).
> 
> ...



Saves paper, for the tree-huggers.  It was just a way to roll a lot of dice, and have their results displayed without writing them down, adding them up, and looking at the results, discarding them and trying again.  Sorry...


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

No offence guys, but I'll stop this discussion now 
Thanee: Thank you for your the help, I've bookmarked both those rollers, and will maybe use them when playing. 
Fangor the Fierce: Thank you also, great spreadsheet, it's saved and easy accesable on my desktop! 

For you players; do whatever you like, roll at home, roll online, whatever. I trust you, and hope it'll not come back and bite my ass


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2004)

No problem! 

(edited the larger post above to make it take up less space, I left the rest, in case someone else is interested in that stuff.)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Alright I've posted my troll in the rogues gallery.





Great character. I like the thing about him being smart and all 

One thing though. Your HP are off. max at first level, then 75% rounding up every level thereafter.
One more thing I have to add to the first post


----------



## Someone (Jun 21, 2004)

Ok, I posted my character. 

I feel kinda strange having more HP than the troll.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 21, 2004)

Yeah but you don't regenerate. I could fall into a 200ft deep pit with spikes on the bottom and be fine a few minutes later.  

Made a couple of changes to Devon. I replaced his chain shirt with Masterwork Studded leather armor, which removed his armor check penalty. The lack of armor penalty allowed me to get rid of the light armor proficiency feat without getting a penalty to attack rolls, so I replaced it with weapon focus claws. The end result is 1 less point of AC and 1 more point to claw attacks.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow...talk about fast group here!
 Well beginnings of Tarasin is up will have skills and equipment up late tomorrow night...


----------



## Rayex (Jun 21, 2004)

Great characters so far guys!
This will be a party with several strong and special personlaities, it seems. All the more fun, hopefully!


----------



## Rayex (Jun 21, 2004)

Ghostknight: You know, you can subscribe to a thread without posting in it


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 22, 2004)

I just got back from a day in NYC and will have lilly up tomorrow. (once the pounding stops)


----------



## Rayex (Jun 22, 2004)

rangerjohn: You still interested?


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 22, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Ghostknight: You know, you can subscribe to a thread without posting in it




Heh- I know, but somehow this becomes a goad to my conscience to get something into there more than just a subscription would


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 23, 2004)

Ok, I should have asked this before but

Is it OK to make a domain wizard from UA?  (As opposed to a specialist wizard).

Cheers


----------



## Rayex (Jun 23, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Ok, I should have asked this before but
> 
> Is it OK to make a domain wizard from UA?  (As opposed to a specialist wizard).
> 
> Cheers





Sure, sounds good


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2004)

Sorry, I completely forgot about this game.  Rayex, what bloodlines are available from UA?


----------



## Rayex (Jun 23, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Sorry, I completely forgot about this game.  Rayex, what bloodlines are available from UA?




Hehe, I thought so, but you're still interested, thats good.

Any and all are available!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes, I'm still interested.  As for the bloodlines I was asking for a list.  

Thanks


----------



## Rayex (Jun 23, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm still interested.  As for the bloodlines I was asking for a list.
> 
> Thanks





ah, ok. havnt slept for 35 hours, i'll blame it on that 

Bloodlines:
Celestial
Demon
Devil
Doppelganger
Dragons; any of the ones from MM
Elemental; Air, Earth, Fire, Water
Fey
Djinni
Efreeti
Janni
Giant; Cloud, Fire, Frost, Hill, Stone, Storm
Githyanki
Githzerai
Hag
Lycanthrope
Minotaur
Ogre
Slaad
Titan
Troll
Vampire
Yuan-Ti


----------



## Rayex (Jun 23, 2004)

ferretguy: your character looks Ok, nice concept. Also a nice background.
One thing though, your HP seems to be a bit high. They should be (6 (max from 1st level rogue) + 6 + 6 + 6 (75% every lvl thereafter, monk)) =24 HP


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2004)

Could I have the bloodlines for werebear and weretiger please?


----------



## Rayex (Jun 23, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Could I have the bloodlines for werebear and weretiger please?




There's no difference between the bloodlines of different types of lycanthropy.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 24, 2004)

Well then, could I have the lycanthropy bloodline?


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 24, 2004)

Right then Changin' hit points tonight!

Just to let you know, leavin' town for 3 days will be back on sunday.
 (goin' to disneyland with wife for anniversery)
will post as soon as I am back....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm sorry. I have to bow out of this game. Too much stuff going on in my life right now.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 24, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. I have to bow out of this game. Too much stuff going on in my life right now.




No problem! Life's more important than RP, I say.
If you're still interested later, just say so, and I'll find a spot for you


----------



## Rayex (Jun 24, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well then, could I have the lycanthropy bloodline?




Lycanthrope is a Minor Bloodline.
Character level 4: +2 on search checks
Character level 8: Power Attack or Dodge*
Character level 12: Con +1
Character level 16: Scent (Ex)
Character level 20: Lycanthrophe affinity +2**

* If strength is higher than dex power attack, if dex is the higher dodge.
** +2 on checks with Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Intimidate and Perform checks when dealing with other Lycans


----------



## Rayex (Jun 24, 2004)

Zack2216, you still interested? Got an opening if you are!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, that's not to interesting, especially at low level.  It appears the party needs a healer, but clerics don't fit into fairy tales.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Someone (Jun 24, 2004)

Anything that can handle a wand of CLW would be enough.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 24, 2004)

sorry for not posting in a while. I'll get right on that character creation. What's the rogues gallery thread called?


----------



## Rayex (Jun 24, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well, that's not to interesting, especially at low level.  It appears the party needs a healer, but clerics don't fit into fairy tales.  Any suggestions?





Cleric is not a bad choice, if you want to. Also, theres a "new" core class called Healer from the Warcraft RPG. Its like a cleric, only less god-focused.
if you do not have WC, I can help you with the class abilities etc, if you want to play a healer that is.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 24, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> sorry for not posting in a while. I'll get right on that character creation. What's the rogues gallery thread called?




Its called Awakening of the Nymerians, also the firt post in this thread got a link to the RG thread.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 25, 2004)

Bard posted in RG.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 25, 2004)

If Zack does take a healer class I might make a different character. I took the troll because our party despirately needed someone who could survive without magical healing. If we get a healer I don't need to worry about that as much. And looking it over again I think I'd prefer playing a dragon class.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 25, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> If Zack does take a healer class I might make a different character. I took the troll because our party despirately needed someone who could survive without magical healing. If we get a healer I don't need to worry about that as much. And looking it over again I think I'd prefer playing a dragon class.




He took a Bard, but if you'd prefer a dragon class, that is fine by me. Change all you like, but only before the game actually starts


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 25, 2004)

When are you planning on starting the game?


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 25, 2004)

I'd like to go as an alternate. Depending on how fairytaleish this story is, I'd like to go for a sprite or sumpthing, you know, a faerie.
If not, I'll go for eeuuhm

Eeeuhm

A minotaur or something...

Sorry guys but for personal reasons I never, ever play a healer  .


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 25, 2004)

OK, I have posted the start of Symian Dragonspawn in the RG thread- he still needs spells and equipment- any comments anybody feels like pasisng - feel free!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 25, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> He took a Bard, but if you'd prefer a dragon class, that is fine by me. Change all you like, but only before the game actually starts




Actually, that was me.  Unless, Zack also took a bard.  
 :\


----------



## Rayex (Jun 25, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Bard posted in RG.




Looks great, nothing to pick on, so far


----------



## Rayex (Jun 25, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> When are you planning on starting the game?




As soon as I get a full party of 6. Still playing a troll, or changing to dragon?


----------



## Rayex (Jun 25, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Actually, that was me.  Unless, Zack also took a bard.
> :\




Sorry, I'll just blame it on lack of sleep


----------



## Rayex (Jun 25, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I'd like to go as an alternate. Depending on how fairytaleish this story is, I'd like to go for a sprite or sumpthing, you know, a faerie.
> If not, I'll go for eeuuhm
> 
> Eeeuhm
> ...





Sure, a Sprite/Faerie is cool.
If you are an alternate though, you will be a native of Nymeria if you want to. If that is the case, I'll have some creatures that would fit the world and your wishes.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 25, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> OK, I have posted the start of Symian Dragonspawn in the RG thread- he still needs spells and equipment- any comments anybody feels like pasisng - feel free!





I like what you've got so far. Fire is fun


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 26, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> As soon as I get a full party of 6. Still playing a troll, or changing to dragon?




It's so hard to choose. Both have powerful abilities and awesome roleplaying potential. I'm typing up the stats for the dragon right now. As soon as he's done I'm going to sit back and take a long hard look and decide which one would be more fun to play.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 26, 2004)

um... yeah.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, I'll be starting the game soon. The first post will be up on monday, maybe tuesday. I'd like it to be earlier, but I'm on a gaming-con this weekend, and do not have access to a computer most of the time.
Any suggestions, wishes, thoughts before we start is appreciated.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright I finally decided. I'm going to stick with the troll.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 26, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Alright I finally decided. I'm going to stick with the troll.




Whatever you feel comfortable with!


----------



## Rayex (Jun 26, 2004)

The IC Thread is up, I will post the beginning of the adventure shortly


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 28, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Sure, a Sprite/Faerie is cool.
> If you are an alternate though, you will be a native of Nymeria if you want to. If that is the case, I'll have some creatures that would fit the world and your wishes.



Well, I'm pretty easy, anything to fix my addiction. Bassically, if you want something introduced in the party that looks kinda cool, or a race you want to see played, let me know. You can book me as an alternate, or as a player if you need one more... Just let me know.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 28, 2004)

PS : if you're familiar with Terry Pratchett : I've allways wanted to play a Picthie. If you're not : what are you waiting for, the man's a bloody genious.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 28, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> PS : if you're familiar with Terry Pratchett : I've allways wanted to play a Picthie. If you're not : what are you waiting for, the man's a bloody genious.




I got every DiscWorld book about 10feets from where im sitting right now. Everyone thats been published in pocked, that is. Im not payihng twice the price just to get'em in harcover.

As for the NacMacFeegle, Picthie, right?... I have no Idea how to fit that into the story... they're so Far Out There, you know.
But anyways, make a character, and I'll get you in.

If you choose to play a Native of Nymeria, there are several restrictions as to what race is playable though.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 28, 2004)

I secretely brought my books at work, I'll go and have a look, one of the faerie races i think. I'll have to see how that works ecl-wise, but I think there are levels for it in the Savage Species. I'll get back to you asap.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 28, 2004)

Ok, Symian is completed and ready to go- so I'm off to the IC thread to post!


----------



## Rayex (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok, so now we've started this game, what are your feelings/thoughts so far?
Do I move the plot too fast, too slow?
Are there anything you'd like to comment in general etc?

And another thing, do you guys have any wishes for things you'd like to see in this game? I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## Rayex (Jun 30, 2004)

Zack2216: Havnt heard from you in almost a week, are you still interested?


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 30, 2004)

We've still only started so it's hard to tell but so far the plot seems to be going at a good speed. Of course I'm usually a very fast poster so what is a good speed to me might be to fast for others.


----------



## Someone (Jun 30, 2004)

It´s still soon to judge the pace, but I think it´s going well.

Oh, and I´d like to point out that somehow Havort´s becoming a somewhat... foul mouthed (minded?) person. If someone, specially the DM, prefers not having bad taste jokes (not too bad taste, mind you, maybe something that would make Eric´s Grandma frown, but not puke) the say so and I´ll try to refrain him.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 30, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> It´s still soon to judge the pace, but I think it´s going well.
> 
> Oh, and I´d like to point out that somehow Havort´s becoming a somewhat... foul mouthed (minded?) person. If someone, specially the DM, prefers not having bad taste jokes (not too bad taste, mind you, maybe something that would make Eric´s Grandma frown, but not puke) the say so and I´ll try to refrain him.




I dont mind, as long as hes not being foul for the sake of being foul.


----------



## Someone (Jun 30, 2004)

Hmmm... Definitely I didn´t manage to explain myself. Maybe an example would be better... Suppose Havort is going to pull a prank on someone who´s about to order a drink. He manifests Control sound and changes his words to:

1) "Barman, I´d like to suck you -_hard_-"
2) "Is it true that you pee on the glasses?"
3) "A glass of phlegm, please"
4) "Stars can´t compare to the beauty of your eyes"
5) "A drink. But don´t believe I´m going to pay!"

Havort was born at Vulgarity level 3, maybe. But I´ll try something softer if you like.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 30, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Definitely I didn´t manage to explain myself. Maybe an example would be better... Suppose Havort is going to pull a prank on someone who´s about to order a drink. He manifests Control sound and changes his words to:
> 
> 1) "Barman, I´d like to suck you -_hard_-"
> 2) "Is it true that you pee on the glasses?"
> ...




Sure I dont mind


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 1, 2004)

I guess I don't mind. But I'd prefer it if you didn't get any worse than vulgerity level 3(interesting scale by the way).


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 1, 2004)

Agreed, no level 2 or above.  Actually,I'm not sure 3 is appropiate for a fairytale, but that's up to Rayex.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 1, 2004)

Regarding Equipment: The only thing that wasnt with you when you woke up was items/equipment ON you. that means Mules, Horses, Carts, etc.
If you got any of those written up, feel free to use that gold for something else, if you'd like


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 2, 2004)

Blargh! I'm sorry for not having posted in a while. And I guess me going out to Arizona for the weekend isn't going to help either. If that spot is still open, I'll go ahead and take it. I'll stick with the wilder, and I'll post it up when I have internet again. Anyway, npc a male, sort of gruff, until I can get my character up. He'll stay hooded and hidden, keeping to himself until I can start posting. Prepare for the coming of Laharl!


----------



## Rayex (Jul 2, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> Blargh! I'm sorry for not having posted in a while. And I guess me going out to Arizona for the weekend isn't going to help either. If that spot is still open, I'll go ahead and take it. I'll stick with the wilder, and I'll post it up when I have internet again. Anyway, npc a male, sort of gruff, until I can get my character up. He'll stay hooded and hidden, keeping to himself until I can start posting. Prepare for the coming of Laharl!





Ok.
I'll get you in with the rest in a while.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 6, 2004)

My character is up, so I'll keep up with the game until my character gets introduced.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 6, 2004)

I'll probably write you in later today or tomorrow, but you wont meet up with the others for a while though, if thats ok with you?


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 7, 2004)

Don't worry about it. Just fit me in when/where you can.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 10, 2004)

DrZombie, are you still interested in this?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 19, 2004)

Eeeeuhm, yes, yes.

Allways interested, although I know nothing of your "homebrew" races. You know where I'm going, some kind of mischievious prankster, something small or tiny. Make a suggestion, and I'll play it. On the other hand, if you want me to play something altogether different for whatever reason, that's cool with me. Just no healers please.

P.S. sorry for waiting so long with replying, but with ENworld eating my subscribet threads I kinda missed this post.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 19, 2004)

I got savage species yes. As to what might be more suitable, I dont know. You'll probably be a native, if that is ok by you?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 19, 2004)

Ok, I edited my reply just as you where writing your reply, bugger it. Eeuhm, I'll play whatever you want me to play


----------



## Rayex (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, I want you to play whatever YOU want to play


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, basically, since I'm gonna be playing a native Nymerian, make a syuggestion, I'd like to give a homebrew race a shot.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey people. 
Sorry for the lack of updates the last week, but I've had some rather rough days now, and on top of that I seem to have managed to delete the subscription on the IC thread. I will post today and It'll be a rather long post I hope, giving you information of Nymeria in general.
Again, sorry for the lack of updates.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 23, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Well, basically, since I'm gonna be playing a native Nymerian, make a syuggestion, I'd like to give a homebrew race a shot.





Ok.
So far you've met the Thals. They're pretty much ordinary elves with some neat abilities. Then you got the Dryyds, the half elf/half elk creatures. They're medium fey with some pretty nifty abilities. You'd need to take 3 levels of Dryyd before going on a class if you want to play them the SS way. 
Then you have the Tors, a bull/minotaur like race. They live on the plains, are shamans and hunters etc, and are quite "butch". You also got trolls. Not d&d trolls, but rather agile and strong island dwellers. There are some other races as well but these are the most suitable for playing so far.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll go for the bulls then, if  you don't mind.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 26, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I'll go for the bulls then, if  you don't mind.





Tors Characters
• +4 Strength, -2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution.
• Medium size.
• Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
• A tors' base land speed is 30 feet.
• Plains Running: Tors are bipedal creatures, but they can move at tremendous speed. When using the run action, the tors' base speed increases by +10 feet.
• Tors Charge: On a charge, a tors may lower his head to spear a  target with his mighty horns. in addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this ability allows the tors to make a single gore attack that deals 1d8 plus 1 1/2 times his strength modifier. A tors may also use a ready action to set his horns against a charge, or use them as an attack on charge during plains running.
• Powerful Build: The physical stature of Tors lets them function in many ways as if they were one size category larger. Whenever a tors is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), the tors is treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to him. A tors is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creature's special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. A tors can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, his space and reach remain those of a creature of his actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subject's size category.
• Weapon Proficiency: Tors are automatically proficient with longspears and shortspears, and recieve a +1 to attack rolls with them.
• +2 racial bonus on Handle Animal and Survival checks. These skills are also considered class skills for all tors characters.
• Automatic Languages: Common, Tors-ane.
• Bonus Languages: Low Common.
• Favored Class: Fighter.
• Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2004)

These tors look like mediumsized minotaurs, right? Any remarks about culture etc, or can I fill in the blanks? Btw, I'm going for a cleric, i think. Any thoughts on gods, or can I make it up as I go along? 

I allways try and get the background kinda sorted, then do the numbercrunching..


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2004)

But then again, after having read the last few updates, now's the time to kick ar.. eeeeuhm, prod buttock. I'll try to get the numbers done asap.

One question, well , several. Are we gonna dungeoncrawl a lot or is there a lot of travel involved? In other words, is it worth my time and feats to make a horseback-fighter or should I concentrate on getting ugly in hand-to hand.

Second : If it's worth going for a rider, what kind of steed would I have? Right now, I'm picturing the tors as a sort of advanced nomadic tribe, herding huge herds of cattle across the plains, protecting them from predators. Trouble is, at the moment I'm picturing them riding warbulls or bizons or such. Wich adds a certain coolness, and a lot of complications.

Third. I need a little help here, 'cause I keep forgetting  : since Bulls are ECL +1 I can take 3 class levels, but I have a 4 th level character and so I have the 4th lvl ability increase and the third lvl feat. I think I get the first lvl feat as well, but I'm not really sure for one reason or another, can't think of why.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 26, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> But then again, after having read the last few updates, now's the time to kick ar.. eeeeuhm, prod buttock. I'll try to get the numbers done asap.
> 
> One question, well , several. Are we gonna dungeoncrawl a lot or is there a lot of travel involved? In other words, is it worth my time and feats to make a horseback-fighter or should I concentrate on getting ugly in hand-to hand.
> 
> ...





1: There will be dungeons but not many I think. I'm not a big fan of dungeon crawling. Expect more outdoors adventures.
2: Tors do not ride. When traveling long distances etc they use Plains Running, where they drop to all four. Also they do not keep animals like cattle. I will come back to this later. 
3: You are a 3rd level character in all aspects, except when it comes to exp and treasure. So you'll get feats as a 3rd level character and ability increase come when you reach lvl 4. You currently have 6000 XP, and you need 10000 XP to get to lvl 4. I'm not really good at explaining things like this 

Culture etc: Tors believe in the earth and the nature. They travel across the plains following their tribes shaman. Tors do not like to battle or wage war, but if pressed they are ferocious in battle. Their primary goal is to protect the plains, which they believe is the resting grounds for Father of Earth, from hostile creatures. 
Appearance: Tors are big creatures, average height is 7 feet, and they typically weigh 350 pounds. They seldom wear clothing except loinclothes, decorative capes etc. They are covered with thick fur wich can range in color from whites and greys to browns and blacks. They have a pair of big horns on their heads, usually somewhere between 1 and 2 feet long. (Think long and slender horns like bulls have.)

Fill in the blanks as they suit you.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 27, 2004)

Could I use the improved unarmed combat feat to use the horns in
 combat as a regular weapon, not just to charge?


----------



## Rayex (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes, that is OK.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 29, 2004)

*Ameuhir, The Young Bull.*
The Protector, The Fierce.
LN(LG) God of War


Ameuhir is the eldest son of Farantir, Leader Of The Herd, the creator-god of the Tors, and Aelanna, The Caregiver, His Wife. Unlike Farantir, who is foremost a protector-God, Ameuhir is a more agressive, proactive god, who protects by attacking threats before they grow bigger. While He values Tor life as much as his Mother, He realises sacrifices must be made for the greater good, hence his more neutral aspect.

Legends say that, when the earth was still young, Ameuhir walked amongst all the races of the world, learning as he travelled. Whilst travelling amongst the flat-faces he heard a fierce noise, screaming, shouting, moaning, and the clash of steel against steel.  Cresting the hill he looked upon a battlefield, and saw what the flat-faces were capable of doing to one-another. Realising that their fierceness and battle-prowess could be turned against his people, Ameuhir strove to learn all he could of this terrible art, so he could in turn teach his people how to prepare for the battles that surely would come.

Priest of Ameuhir wander the world for their first few years, travelling the world, learning from the other races the art of war, training and fighting alongside the "good" races. When they grow weary of war they return to their own race, to learn new young Tors the ways of battle, so that the Tors will be prepared for what comes.

Followers : Fighters, young male tors.
Symbol : A charging Bull.
Weapon : Greataxe.
Domains : War, Strength, Travel.

Is this kinda appropriate for your setting? As you've guessed, I'd like to play a priest-warrior, neatly circumventing my aversion for healers and still be able to cast healign spells when the party is in trouble.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 29, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> *Ameuhir, The Young Bull.*
> The Protector, The Fierce.
> LN(LG) God of War
> 
> ...





I like what you come up with here, the only problem being that there is only seven gods in Nymeria. The Tors, however, do not worship any gods, they worship the earth and nature, and get their divine powers from there (Not really, but thats what the Tors believe).


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh bugger, there goes my plan. What domains can I choose from for my cleric, well, shaman then?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 29, 2004)

Or should a druid be better suited?


----------



## Rayex (Jul 29, 2004)

I think cleric would suit better. 
The domains generally chosen by Tors are Earth, Protection and Strength.
Although not as common, some also chose the Animal, Good, Healing, Knowledge and Travel domain.

Also a feat that would suit you is The Follower of the Totem feat.

The Follower of the Totem (general):
You have been trained in the shamanic traditions of the tors and can tap into the forces of nature.
Prerequisites: Wis13
Benefit: Once per day as a free action, you may gain a +2 sacred benefit to any ability. This bonus lasts for 1d6+1 rounds.

This feat is also a prerequisite for the "special" tors-only Prestige class Spirit Walker.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 30, 2004)

ferretguy:
You dont need to use that online die roller, but if you want to its fine. You have to fill in ALL brackets though, even if it says that Note is optional, it is not. Thats usually why people dont get it to work.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks I'll give that a try.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 31, 2004)

The bare minimum is posted, will update asap.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 31, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> The bare minimum is posted, will update asap.





Looks good.
One thing conserning his background/history/whatever, there are not that many practicioners of magic in this world. magic, be it divine or arcane, is something quite rare. The tors however are probably the race where divine magic is most common. There are somewhere between ten and fifteen tribes of Tors roaming the plains. Each tribe have one "shaman" and one "shaman apprentice". I guess it would suit you to be an apprentice.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 1, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> The tors however are probably the race where divine magic is most common. There are somewhere between ten and fifteen tribes of Tors roaming the plains. Each tribe have one "shaman" and one "shaman apprentice". I guess it would suit you to be an apprentice.



Yes, I was thinking of something like that. I'm thinking of being on a "vision quest", roaming around looking for , well, something. ( a wooden box with many legs as a new totem creature  )


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 4, 2004)

Have posted the background in the RG, see if I need to change anything.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 4, 2004)

I've read most of the backgrounds, very nice. Just one thing though. I don't wanna be an anal-retentive arguer, but zack, albino's can't bronze, not even a little bit. They just get sunburn and , after a while, skincancer. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 4, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Have posted the background in the RG, see if I need to change anything.




I like it. I'll write you into the story shortly. Most likely you will meet up with Laharl, and together you'll hopefully join the rest later if thats OK for both of you!


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 7, 2004)

Sounds cool to me. Oi, it's been really slow lately.

edit: reply to Dr. Zombie: I was psionically blessed so that it wouldn't be a problem. It just resulted in a slight tanning and a darkening of the eyes. That's how I made sense of the transformation. And now, Larhal gains no mechanical benefits or defects, just asthetic ones if people are weirded out by albinos.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm going to be out of town from tomorrow to September 5th. I'm not sure if I'll have computer access but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 21, 2004)

Dear Players: After the last couple of weeks events, I've decided to put this game on Hold for now. The last months have drained me, and I simply dont have the energy for it these days. This is not The End, it is simply a breake untill things here are better. This might take weeks, perhaps months, but that'll just have to be. Also, this was my first serious atempt at any DM'ing, and now I realize that I need to prepare this world and game more before continuing. I hope you all will be with me when I am ready to continue where we left off, and I apologize for the slow responses the last weeks.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 22, 2004)

Take your time.  Those of us still here when you resume will have a better game of it when you do.  Remeber this is mant to be FUN, not an odious task you do because you think you have to!


----------

